# Wyoming deer and antelope



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone else taking advantage of
the late Wyoming application dates?

A guy will know Utahs draw results 
Before the Wyoming application deadline. 

For us, if we don't get the pemits we
want here in Utah, I'm eyeing guaranteed 
Special permits for Wyoming. 

Anyone else taking advantage of this?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be doing it for sure. That deadline is the 31st of May, correct?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes it is !
I love the latter deadline this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll just be putting in for Wyoming deer and antelope on a hope and a prayer that I might get drawn. 

I'll let them sit on my $600+ for a couple of months that I have to send them upfront.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I will be taking advantage of it! If no good Utah tags, I will be going on Wyo Antelope hunt! I love how the time table goes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We put in for everything but deer long ago when it first opened. I hope to draw a buck pronghorn tag with 6 points this year (didnt last year with 5).

Holding off on Deer, apparently I stand a really good chance of drawing LE Nebo ML Elk which stomps on my normal ML deer season. Might cash in the WY points I've been building for a deer tag there.


-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ive read some stuff on here where public land is harder to find in some areas than others for antelope. any idea on the public land situation and draw odds for south east Wyoming?I'm moving to fort Collins this summer and would love to get a hunt within a reasonable driving distance


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to hunt North East, its pretty much all private but access wasn't too hard to find. dunno on odds, we gave up when the "special" licenses were introduced.


-DallanC


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Jmgardner said:


> ive read some stuff on here where public land is harder to find in some areas than others for antelope. any idea on the public land situation and draw odds for south east Wyoming?I'm moving to fort Collins this summer and would love to get a hunt within a reasonable driving distance


In most of the South East areas, Nonresidents will draw with one point in the normal draw. If you do the "special" draw, you can draw with 0 points. Most of the land is private.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If I don't draw le elk I'll be hunting h.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I just hope CO posts a day early so I can plan WY. 

It is a great thing to see the options, but I wonder if it effects the draw odds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packout said:


> I just hope CO posts a day early so I can plan WY.
> 
> It is a great thing to see the options, but I wonder if it effects the draw odds.


You can check Colorado a little bit early by looking at what you have on file. The applications are in the 400's and if you draw they change it to the 500's.

Everyone talking about Wyoming now just made me put in for my deer and antelope. $682 later I now get to wait.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup,
Regular draw, app fee's, + Points, = $682 for deer and antelope..^^^^^

Good luck :!:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

We did antelope already. We have fall Utah bear tags so I'll just be buying deer and elk points in the great state of Wyoming due to the season schedule conflicts.


----------

